# So what conditions deny dex bonus to AC?



## MerakSpielman (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm looking for a complete list. IMC, rogues almost always resort to flanking to get their sneak attacks. I've just begun to realize exactly how many conditions can occur to qualify a creature for "denied its dexterity bonus to AC." A clever rogue can focus

My list so far:

A creature is denied it's dex bonus to AC if:

...The attacker is hidden or invisible

...If it's climbing

...If it's entangled

...If it's unaware of the attacker (during a surprise round, for instance)

...If it's being grappled

...If it's helpless (paralyzed, unconscious, sleeping, tied up, etc...)

...If it has been successfully bluffed during combat 

...If it's prone


So what am I still missing? Is there anything I'm wrong about?


----------



## EPRock (Mar 8, 2004)

- Run action.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 8, 2004)

entangled only gives a dex penalty, it does not deny their dex bonus.

Grappled is only versus non grappled, you retain it against your grappling opponent.

You missed caught flat-footed.


----------



## AuraSeer (Mar 8, 2004)

A defender loses his Dex bonus if he is blinded, blindfolded, or has his eyes closed. This is why medusa assassins are so nasty.

A creature in the water loses its Dex bonus if it fails a Swim check (unless it has a Swim speed).


----------



## Epinephrine (Mar 8, 2004)

If it's balancing and has less than 5 ranks in Balance.  (Hello, _grease_!)


----------



## Shallown (Mar 8, 2004)

stunned


----------



## Irritating Stick (Mar 8, 2004)

prone doesnt make you lose your Dex mod.


----------



## Shadeus (Mar 8, 2004)

Feinting in combat


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 8, 2004)

Fainting in combat.


----------



## Ottergame (Mar 8, 2004)

Painting in combat


----------



## AuraSeer (Mar 8, 2004)

Cowering creatures also lose their Dex AC bonus.


----------

